# Beautiful Beginning



## BombshellVixen (Apr 3, 2006)

NW 45 Studio Fix
NW 45 Studio Fix Fluid
NW 45 Select Tint
Breezy Powder Blush
Format Powder Blush
Studio Moisture Cream
Bare Canvas Paint
Black Tied Eye Shadow
Cranberry Eye Shadow
Contrast Eye Shadow
Coppering Eye Shadow
Expensive Pink Eye Shadow
Gleam Eye Shadow
Humid Eye Shadow
Mulch Eye Shadow
Parfait Amour Eye Shadow
Sketch Eye Shadow
Steamy Eye Shadow
Sushi Flower Eye Shadow
Woodwinked Eye Shadow
Blue Brown Pigment
Frozen White Pigment
Golder's Green Pigment
Melon Pigment
Naval Blue Pigment
Pinked Mauve Pigment (Sweetie Cake)
Beige-ing Shadestick
Mangomix Shadestick 
Zoomblack Zoomlash Mascara
Brick Lip Pencil
Chestnut Lip Pencil
Beaux Lusterglass
Morning Glory Lusterglass
Russian Red Lipglass
Shock-o-late Lipglass
Spirited Lipglass
116 Blush Brush
187 Duo Fibre Brush
224 Tapered Blending Brush
252 Large Shader Brush
266 Small Angel Brush


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 3, 2006)

off to a great start hon! You have some really must have items in there...don't worry, it will grow whether you have control over it or not...lol.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

you've got your bases covered, haha, I mean, you have your face/foundation to prepare your canvas, for bigger and better things to come. Look forward to seeing your collection grow!


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

you are on your way to make heaven


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

stunning collection...


----------

